# Holiday photos PP



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

hello thought i would post some holiday photos on here

i havnt touched them and really struggled with blow out with the sun been out so much.

shots are in whitby, robin hoods bay and scarborough
1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.








8.








9.








10.








11.








12.








13.








14.









straight from the camera so dont expect perfection haha


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I can only see one pic.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

A lot of them are very under exposed, but some nice composition tho.
The seagull one is good!


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

nice photos, even though i have a compact camera my photos seem to turn quite dark when the suns out,


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

i would pay for those in a shop !


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice shots mate, I'm drawn to the seagull one...what camera did you use?


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Unfortunately they're almost all plagued by wonky horizons 

Straighten them out and you'd have some decent shots!

S
[pro tog, fwiw]


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for the comments 

I used a nikon d40 with a 55/200 vr lens. 

I'll try get the horizons sorted iam struggling to get hole of PhotoShop as they are expensive 

Thanks again


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

You can download the GIMP for free.

Just type GIMP into google and you'll get it. It'll do most of what you want and is free.

Then save your pennies.

You seem to have a good eye. The rest will come with practice. As long as they remind you of your holiday, who cares if they atre not quite right ;-)


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

nice one ill try that on google 

Yeah i try and look out for composition and think about my shots

i heard somewhere that your first 20000 photos are ****e then you start to improve haha

thanks again


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Just seen this thread Rob,Good photos mate :thumb:


----------

